# Integration level (I-Step / I-Level) update



## V4LKyR (Mar 7, 2016)

wjjkoevoets said:


> Mhm, yeah, might as well do that.


Hello,

How did it go? Did you manage to upgrade your car's software?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

botho said:


> Hi shawn, also interested by your PM please.
> Send my also if you have a more recent of your instructions (i have the v12) and some people ask me for it
> thanks


Nothing newer.



jkas1984 said:


> hi shawn could i have the instructions please
> 
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Joepie007 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me your flashing instructions?

Can you also give an answer to these questions?
1) Psdzdata latest version is 58.1
2) latest e-sys is 3.27.1 and good for flashing car?

Besides FDL coding, I coded VO with 5AD (LDW) because I already had all the hardware to use this. Also replaced the panel with the buttons to activate it. So I did not retrofitted any ECU modules
Do I have to recode my FA back to without 5AD (if so, do I also need to place the old button panel back), or can I just flash all ecu because there is no ECU/module retrofitted?

I haven't bought the PSU yet, first want to read more about flashing. 

Thanks for your answer. Respect for all the time you spend on this great forum.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Joepie007 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me your flashing instructions?
> 
> ...


Yes, E-Sys 3.27.1 and PSdZData 58.1 are latest, and fine for flashing.

You should not have to worry about 5AD when flashing.


----------



## Joepie007 (Apr 19, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, E-Sys 3.27.1 and PSdZData 58.1 are latest, and fine for flashing.
> 
> You should not have to worry about 5AD when flashing.


Thanks for your extreme fast reply. Good to know that I can flash without changing FA back.

If you are willing to pm your flashing guide, I will start reading this weekend.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Joepie007 said:


> Thanks for your extreme fast reply. Good to know that I can flash without changing FA back.
> 
> If you are willing to pm your flashing guide, I will start reading this weekend.


PM sent.


----------



## ttls (Mar 26, 2016)

Could you please PM me the instructions Shawn? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ttls said:


> Could you please PM me the instructions Shawn? Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## pica14 (Aug 25, 2015)

Could you please PM me the instructions Shawn? Thanks in advance.
I have 3,27 and pszdata full


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pica14 said:


> Could you please PM me the instructions Shawn? Thanks in advance.
> I have 3,27 and pszdata full


PM sent.


----------



## pix (Feb 22, 2013)

Shawn, could you PM me the e-sys flashing instructions too please? I have an F30 if that has any bearing.

Thanks in advance


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

As release notes are not available for any of the full psdZ updates, I am curious why are people so anxious to update fully to the latest I-step level, How does one know what is gained or improved?


----------



## Six6siX (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm thinking of updating my I-level on my f20 soon, I've noticed a lot of people have been using enet cables but I've been told to use an icom unit any particular reason why? Do I have a higher risk of failure by using enet? I have a power supply capable of 55amps so I'm covered from that point I believe. 

Could I have a copy of these instructions please for doing the full update in one go.

I don't have any navigation system just adaptive xenons and cic I believe. 2012 build. How long am I looking at too do a full update? 15 ecu's altogether.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Six6siX said:


> I'm thinking of updating my I-level on my f20 soon, I've noticed a lot of people have been using enet cables but I've been told to use an icom unit any particular reason why? Do I have a higher risk of failure by using enet? I have a power supply capable of 55amps so I'm covered from that point I believe.
> 
> Could I have a copy of these instructions please for doing the full update in one go.
> 
> ...


My guess is around 2 hours for full update without Nav.

PM sent.


----------



## Six6siX (Nov 1, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> My guess is around 2 hours for full update without Nav.
> 
> PM sent.


Thank you for your prompt response. Now all I need is some balls of steel and dry weather conditions and a bucket load of luck.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Six6siX said:


> Thank you for your prompt response. Now all I need is some balls of steel and dry weather conditions and a bucket load of luck.


Here you go:


----------



## Six6siX (Nov 1, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 561218


Haha thanks.. Well I can't ask for anything else I suppose!!


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

:rofl:


----------



## TheWelder (Jan 22, 2016)

Could you please PM me the instructions Shawn? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TheWelder said:


> Could you please PM me the instructions Shawn? Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Six6siX said:


> Surely there must be something new, might not be visually.
> 
> I know a few years ago they introduced a major security update as people were stealing the cars by breaking in and activating a new key to the system.
> Might not be as trivial as this, but our computers get a software update every month and that does't introduce any new features but we still do the update.


It depends on from to where you are going. From Pre- to post-lci, I noticed navigation would actually let driver know destination location before arriving. But, nothing with new update done by service center.
My computer gets updates frequently from Microsoft and there are actual changes. My virus scanner updates signatures daily, but the program stays the same. 
When it comes to upgrading car software, it is a lot riskier; so, I just posed the question that many others were thinking. And, users only need upgraded Psdzdata to read vehicle new files, but that does not mean the functions are different.


----------



## Railgun (Mar 6, 2007)

I'd love these instructions as well please. 

TIA


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Railgun said:


> I'd love these instructions as well please.
> 
> TIA


Ok. Scroll up 4 posts and download them.


----------



## wjjkoevoets (Jan 5, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> Why the renewed interest in flashing?
> I can speak from experience that P58.2 offers nothing new over 54.


I think it depends on the situation.

I used to experience a bluetooth connectivity issue between my phone and the iDrive unit. BMW had released a software update for the iDrive unit in my car, but you could only install the software update if your car was manufactured after a certain date. Unfortunately, my car was manufactured before that date, hence I could not install the update that would fix the issue.

I went to my dealer and asked them to perform an integration level update instead. Not only did this resolve the issue, the MN and TN software versions in iDrive were updated from version 2.x to 3.x. So now my iDrive software was newer than the update itself could even provide. Additionally, I feel it also changed the behavior of the engine in ECO Pro, although this could be a placebo-effect thing of course.

I'm sure that BMW does not release integration level updates without a good reason. My NBT version went up from NBT_B to NBT_K. As we speak the latest version is already at NBT_M.

Old situation:

















New situation:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

wjjkoevoets said:


> I think it depends on the situation.


That is valid reason.

I have BT MN-003.009.004/ TN-003.009.004, Maps 111152.3.111/ 2016-2, and I-Step F010-16-03-502 with NBT_M15392A.


----------



## Railgun (Mar 6, 2007)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok. Scroll up 4 posts and download them.


Oh...heh...pays to read the thread. :thumbup:


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> Why the renewed interest in flashing?
> I can speak from experience that P58.2 offers nothing new over 54.


I asked the same question, recently for the F8x platform there has been reports that update from an older 54. to 58.2 has provided improved handling (better traction in 1st/2nd gear, better suspension behaviour, ...)

Now, moreso there is a warranted reason for people who were experiencing these issues on that platform to update or ask their dealer to do so. I want to do it but don't have balls of titanium :rofl: and still shopping for a reasonable priced PSU.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

aboulfad said:


> I asked the same question, recently for the F8x platform there has been reports that update from an older 54. to 58.2 has provided improved handling (better traction in 1st/2nd gear, better suspension behaviour, ...)
> 
> Now, moreso there is a warranted reason for people who were experiencing these issues on that platform to update or ask their dealer to do so. I want to do it but don't have balls of titanium :rofl: and still shopping for a reasonable priced PSU.


Links did not work, but that is alright I can say I have no suspension differences with software but definitely pre- and post-lci. Cannot say I have noticed any difference in gears but only put 750 miles on the car

I see reasonably priced MAAS SPS-II 50, but only Shumacher INC700A at $375 really briefly. If I do again I might pick one up, but has to be a great price considering I have seen no advantage to dealer update to date.

Again, just good to read what others were hoping or did get out of update.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> Links did not work, but that is alright I can say I have no suspension differences with software but definitely pre- and post-lci. Cannot say I have noticed any difference in gears but only put 750 miles on the car
> 
> I see reasonably priced MAAS SPS-II 50, but only Shumacher INC700A at $375 really briefly. If I do again I might pick one up, but has to be a great price considering I have seen no advantage to dealer update to date.
> 
> Again, just good to read what others were hoping or did get out of update.


Link blocked by site, too bad! It's an M3 UK based site... The F8x, especially with stock wheels and DCT is difficult to manage not having the nannies intervene in the first two gears, even in EuroMDM mode, power is still cut! Not sure what car you have , 2016 5 series, if yes it may have less power (unless it's an M5  )? And I agree that it's best to have dealer do it if they accept to have it covered on warranty. What would be awesome if release notes were available to us...


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

aboulfad said:


> I asked the same question, recently for the F8x platform there has been reports that update from an older 54. to 58.2 has provided improved handling (better traction in 1st/2nd gear, better suspension behaviour, ...)
> 
> Now, moreso there is a warranted reason for people who were experiencing these issues on that platform to update or ask their dealer to do so. I want to do it but don't have balls of titanium :rofl: and still shopping for a reasonable priced PSU.


Why don't you hack a HAM or server Power Supply? I bought, although got lucky, a 50AMP variable control charger here in Toronto for like $200, pawn shop turned out to be my friend :thumbup:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

aboulfad said:


> Link blocked by site, too bad! It's an M3 UK based site... The F8x, especially with stock wheels and DCT is difficult to manage not having the nannies intervene in the first two gears, even in EuroMDM mode, power is still cut! Not sure what car you have , 2016 5 series, if yes it may have less power (unless it's an M5  )? And I agree that it's best to have dealer do it if they accept to have it covered on warranty. What would be awesome if release notes were available to us...


Like I said, upgrades definitely serve a purpose but I would not race out to buy a PSU or upgrade just to do it.

I cannot get release notes for Windows so I definitely do not expect them with BMW though a little more transparency would be good.

2016 535i and xdrive40e...definitely less power, though the only time I really get to open up the cars is between Los Angeles and Las Vegas because traffic is too much otherwise.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

Six6siX said:


> Haha I messed the update up, well the car doesn't seem to have taken the flash too well. I had around 120 fault and the car wouldn't start. I sent Shawn a message but in whilst in the middle of chaos something in rheingold caught my eye about coding my adaptive xenon lights and mirror. Which prompted me to FDL code the default settings according to FA.
> 
> I will try again in a few days!


Hi, can you share what went wrong with your flash procedure and how you recovered or got the car back?


----------



## Six6siX (Nov 1, 2015)

aboulfad said:


> Hi, can you share what went wrong with your flash procedure and how you recovered or got the car back?


Sure, Im in work today but will definitely post what went wrong along with some photo's sometime tonight or tomorrow day. Im in the UK so theres a few hours difference between some of us.

I was hoping to try the update again soon, i've been pm'ing shawn to try and eliminate any potential failures, but the weather tomorrow is looking grim.

Those of you looking for a PSU, Im using a MAAS SPS 9600 60amp self regulated power supply.
Very easy to use and stable.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Six6siX said:


> Those of you looking for a PSU, Im using a MAAS SPS 9600 60amp self regulated power supply.
> Very easy to use and stable.


Very easy to use but your issue is not psu related I am guessing?


----------



## Six6siX (Nov 1, 2015)

No my issue is not power related.

The issue is something else Shawnsheridan has said it's the I-step shipment I chose. Which gave me this error.










However I am 95% sure I chose the right one. I will have another go and will make sure I chose the right one if I get another chance.

I was going through some of the steps in doing a complete flash and there was no color changes to hwel svt list but the only ones that had a red black and blue font was the cafd files.

Also to note is that I do not have the same istep level for current and shipment.










I confirmed with Shawn that I indeed needed to use the shipment level.
Following the flash rendered the car going into transport mode, and over 120 faults on Rheingold / ISTA-D. I used ISTA-D to delete most of the faults and reactivated all the power window modules and got E-Sys to Code the ECU's back to default (Please note this is not the Code Default button) and ACSM re-locked.

After all of this, I took the car for a test drive and everything worked as it did before the flash, and in fact got rid of one of my recurring USB Software Update fault.



Almaretto said:


> Very easy to use but your issue is not psu related I am guessing?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Six6siX said:


> After all of this, I took the car for a test drive and everything worked as it did before the flash, and in fact got rid of one of my recurring USB Software Update fault.


Glad for you that it is all working again.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

Six6siX said:


> I was going through some of the steps in doing a complete flash and there was no color changes to hwel svt list but the only ones that had a red black and blue font was the cafd files.


So you didn't have any btld, swfl changes at all? Mine shows up lots of red/blue for cafd, swfl and btld.



> Also to note is that I do not have the same istep level for current and shipment.


That's very odd, was something modified on your car? Usually at least in most screenshots and my car, all three are the same!



> I confirmed with Shawn that I indeed needed to use the shipment level.
> Following the flash rendered the car going into transport mode, and over 120 faults on Rheingold / ISTA-D. I used ISTA-D to delete most of the faults and reactivated all the power window modules and got E-Sys to Code the ECU's back to default (Please note this is not the Code Default button) and ACSM re-locked.
> ...


That is crazy, glad you got everything working! And thanks for posting the details. Good luck on your next run.


----------



## Six6siX (Nov 1, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> Glad for you that it is all working again.


Thanks



aboulfad said:


> So you didn't have any btld, swfl changes at all? Mine shows up lots of red/blue for cafd, swfl and btld.
> 
> That's very odd, was something modified on your car? Usually at least in most screenshots and my car, all three are the same!
> 
> That is crazy, glad you got everything working! And thanks for posting the details. Good luck on your next run.


Thanks ! and thank you for attaching that photo. It's was bought as a used car, and not sure when the car had any updates if it did have any. Looking at the service history that was provided to me when I bought the car doesn't seem to show whether it had been in for any software updates. I might try and ring BMW and see if they have any history relating to software updates for my car.

Is there a way to check each ecu for which istep shipment it came with and or what the current step level it's currently at?


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

Six6siX said:


> Thanks
> ...
> Is there a way to check each ecu for which istep shipment it came with and or what the current step level it's currently at?


That's a very good question. You can find out the various files version (cafd, btld, swfl, HWEL) for each ECU in the SVT tree in Esys but don't know how to associate that with an I-step. I tried even in ISTA, but it only shows the overall I-step and you have lots of information on each ECU including the sw files but not the I-step. Maybe Shawn knows?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aboulfad said:


> That's a very good question. You can find out the various files version (cafd, btld, swfl, HWEL) for each ECU in the SVT tree in Esys but don't know how to associate that with an I-step. I tried even in ISTA, but it only shows the overall I-step and you have lots of information on each ECU including the sw files but not the I-step. Maybe Shawn knows?


No way that I have ever been able to figure out.


----------



## 09bmw335d (Aug 12, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Coding and Diagnosis is it,


for e-series, can any modules be flashed without an icom using winkfp?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

09bmw335d said:


> for e-series, can any modules be flashed without an icom using winkfp?


Technically, yes, but is risky and painfully slow. I would not do it.


----------



## 09bmw335d (Aug 12, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Technically, yes, but is risky and painfully slow. I would not do it.


ok so for f-series / g-series we dont need icom to flash any module using e-sys right?

is icom needed at all for f/g if not using ista/p? like to flash nbt or zgw?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

09bmw335d said:


> ok so for f-series / g-series we dont need icom to flash any module using e-sys right?
> 
> is icom needed at all for f/g if not using ista/p? like to flash nbt or zgw?


For F/I/G Series you can Flash ECU's using ENET Cable with E-Sys, but you need ICOM if you program with ISTA.


----------



## mjksoft (Apr 29, 2015)

*Which software you are using?*



aboulfad said:


> So you didn't have any btld, swfl changes at all? Mine shows up lots of red/blue for cafd, swfl and btld.
> 
> That's very odd, was something modified on your car? Usually at least in most screenshots and my car, all three are the same!
> 
> That is crazy, glad you got everything working! And thanks for posting the details. Good luck on your next run.


For this screenshot, Which software you are using?


----------



## mjksoft (Apr 29, 2015)

aboulfad said:


> So you didn't have any btld, swfl changes at all? Mine shows up lots of red/blue for cafd, swfl and btld.
> 
> That's very odd, was something modified on your car? Usually at least in most screenshots and my car, all three are the same!
> 
> That is crazy, glad you got everything working! And thanks for posting the details. Good luck on your next run.





shawnsheridan said:


> No way that I have ever been able to figure out.


INPA can display each module and its software version from the 2nd info option.


----------



## NightSoul (Sep 13, 2020)

Can i get the info in how to update ilevel on F10 please? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NightSoul said:


> Can i get the info in how to update ilevel on F10 please? Thanks


E-Sys - Flashing ECU Guide v.1.0.1.pdf:








MEGA


MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




mega.nz


----------



## NightSoul (Sep 13, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> E-Sys - Flashing ECU Guide v.1.0.1.pdf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## AaronBailey1982 (Sep 7, 2020)

Some useful information for beginners on ista+, how to use what to use.


----------



## Hkk_95 (Apr 27, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn, can you provide me this too for an F10 software update on all ECU’s?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hkk_95 said:


> Hi Shawn, can you provide me this too for an F10 software update on all ECU’s?


PM sent.


----------



## yamanote (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm looking to update the i-step on my F02 LCI via e-sys, if still possible to receive a link to full psdzdata and newest copy of ECU flashing guide? Many thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yamanote said:


> I'm looking to update the i-step on my F02 LCI via e-sys, if still possible to receive a link to full psdzdata and newest copy of ECU flashing guide? Many thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## tappijartsa (Jun 14, 2013)

Can you send the info here too? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tappijartsa said:


> Can you send the info here too? Thanks!


Posted above:


shawnsheridan said:


> E-Sys - Flashing ECU Guide v.1.0.1.pdf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tappijartsa (Jun 14, 2013)

When updating using esys do we still need the dhcp server running on my laptop?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tappijartsa said:


> When updating using esys do we still need the dhcp server running on my laptop?


Not usually. Sometimes needed for Head Unit and Gateway module.


----------



## kamrankazmi (Jun 23, 2019)

Hi @shawnsheridan thanks for sharing the ECU Flashing guide. 
One question, what happens to the FSC codes when we flash the ECU? For example the KAFAS2 FSC codes. Does flashing erase those codes? What do you advise for such modules?

Thanks!


----------



## notease2 (Nov 23, 2021)

jkas1984 said:


> hi shawn could i have the instructions please
> 
> thanks


Could i have also @shawnsheridan ?


----------

